# fast or slow cardio to burn fat?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hi need to lose just under 10kgs, of stubborn fat, im doing 30min cardio in the morning, interval training with few minutes jog then few minutes walking,

how do you guys strip off the fat?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

A good calorie deficit diet and 2 x 45 mins of cardio per day should be enough to lose weight dude, but it will take time. At least over 12 wks, maybe longer depending on how much extra weight your carrying??

Geo


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

ive got abs showing, but jsut fatty everywhere, want to get contest lean basically, which is about 9 or 10kg, using clen at the moment, so thats helping, want to lose all that in 8-10 weeks, i burn fat very quick cool thanks for help


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> 2 x 45 mins of cardio per day


Geo - do you believe in fast or slow cardio here?

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

i mix up fast and slow cardio, so few minutes fast running then 5 minutes walking, for like at least 30 minutes everyday in the morning


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Geo - do you believe in fast or slow cardio here?
> 
> J


I believe in a slow/medium cardio. Like walking on a treadmill with an incline of 3 degrees, and at a pace of about 6-7mph depending on how long your stride is??

You dont need to hammer yourself. A good BPM for me is 135 give or take.

Gep


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

ive worked out after research slow cardio is better, so im going to stop the high intensity cardio, but maybe do it a little after weight training just to keep fitness up


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

I have read that 1min fast and 1 min slow for 30min dont know if thats right..but it seems to be working 4 me.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok,

Say you do 20 minutes cardio at 50% of your predicted maximum hr or Vo2 max, for that 20 minutes you burn predominately intra muscular fat as fuel, with some glycogen and a tiny bit of protein. Overall you burn 250 cals.

On another day you do 20 minutes cardio, same machine but go at 80% of your predicted max. For that 20 minutes you burn predominately glycogen from your muscles, a little fat and some protein. But you burn 400 cals.

After you have finished exercising the muscles will draw the lost cals back from your fat stores to replenish muscular glycogen.

In scenario 2 you will have burnt nearly double the calories, not from fat directly but indirectly as fat is utilised after the exercise to replenish muscle glycogen AND your total effort was higher leading to greater cardio-vascular benefit. Its your total effort that counts, not your intensity.

SD


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Geo said:


> I believe in a slow/medium cardio. Like walking on a treadmill with an incline of 3 degrees, and at a pace of *about 6-7mph* depending on how long your stride is??
> 
> You dont need to hammer yourself. A good BPM for me is 135 give or take.
> 
> Gep


Damn you walk fast dude


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Damn you walk fast dude


im a tall lanky Git though, 

Geo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

from personal experience from myself and guys/girls i prep medium pace cardio for 45-60min on an incline is better for burning fat and maintaining muscle on a calorie deficient diet, yes you will burn more calories doing higher intensity cardio but those calories will be more from stored glycogen and possible muscle tissue than fat due to the intensity used...

if your goal is to lose weight then either will do it but if your goal is to lose fat and maintain muscle the medium paced cardio is far better in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

do you think doing cardio everyday to burn fat in pct, is a good idea or not? I want to get leaner, or am i stressing body out too much

opinions


----------



## dddd (Aug 25, 2006)

would jogging at a steady pace for a few miles be ideal for burning fat or is that rate of cardio going to target muscle for energy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GYMBABE said:


> Pscarb when you say medium paced cardio what sort of speeds/inclines do you use? Do you use pretty much the same for all?


i start most on the same speed and incline but then change as needed...i do 3 - 3.5mph on an incline of 7-12% (depending on progress) this is normally the range for most of my guys/girls obvouisly as their fitness improves the speed goes up but at all times they are maintaining a brisk walk...



dddd said:


> would jogging at a steady pace for a few miles be ideal for burning fat or is that rate of cardio going to target muscle for energy?


in my opinion that is going to target more muscle than fat, brisk walking on an incline IMO is the best way to get lean and preserve muscle



want2getstrong said:


> do you think doing cardio everyday to burn fat in pct, is a good idea or not? I want to get leaner, or am i stressing body out too much
> 
> opinions


again this all depends on the person for me i don't change anything be it on cycle or off and in PCT....if you want to get leaner then either alter your diet or add cardio don't do both at the same time


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but is your cardio done under normal or keto diets?

Also do you use/advocate use of supps to increase efficacy eg( caffeine, ALCAR or ephedrine )? If so, what doses do you run?

Thanks,

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use carb cycling year round....

yes i do use supps to help the process but only my clients get the doses


----------

